# oldschool bass tapes



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

remember any of these:

dj magic mike... feel the bass
techmaster p.e.b. ( dont remember song names)
m.c.a.d.e. ... hit harder


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Never heard of them, those are bands?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

u cant be serious.. u never heard any of the
feel the bass songs from dj magic mike.
there were like 10 of them over the late 80's 90's 
.. 
do u remember the song "muchies for your bass" 
by nemesis 

heres the link to one of them. idk how to post videos in this new lil shit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsEpANGCk_s


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you serious? We needed another old school bass thread?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Are you serious? We needed another old school bass thread?


 ya. its been dead around layitlow so we gotta rekindle old stories


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

We just posted in there a week ago. I put link in it to a blog that has like 500 free downloadable old school bass cd's


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Ok, so what do we want to do, merge this, delete this or what?


----------

